# Dual SVS PB13-Ultra review



## mjbuoni

I just wanted to share my thoughts on my new dual Ultra PB13 subs. I know there are many reviews out there by people more qualified than myself, but here's my two cents anyway. These things are amazing! For reference, my previous system was a DIY project: 2 Elemental Designs 13Ov.2 in a ported box tuned to 20 Hz. I built these after reading the Craigsub review of the eD A7-900, but wasn't ever completely satisfied with the sound quality; they seemed a little sluggish with music and deep bass was lacking a bit.

My first thoughts after opening the boxes and unwrapping were: 1) these things are very heavy (155 lb.) and seem well built, 2) the rosewood veneer looks nicer in person than in the pictures, and 3) the metal grill is attractive and gives the subs a unique look and good protection. Setup and calibration took a little while. I initially thought I would put the subs in diagonally opposing corners. But after fiddling with the phase and PEQ of the rear sub for a few hours, I was unable to get a smooth frequency response so I decided to try a different location. Opposite corners of the front wall worked well. After using the PEQ to tame a 65-70Hz room mode (floor to ceiling mode perhaps), I got a pretty flat response from 80 Hz down to around 15 Hz (in 15Hz tune configuration - one port plugged).

With these subs, I can honestly say my system has been transformed (I have the Onkyo PR-SC885 Pre/Pro and 5 Mackie HR824mk2's). I'm finding myself re-watching movies, re-listening to music and thinking to myself "so that's what it's supposed to sound like." The complete lack of audible distortion with these subs is eye opening. Scenes with lots of infrasonics (WOTW machines emerge, Batman Begins chase scene) make their presence by pressuring the whole listening area (a large living room open to kitchen and dining room - 4000-5000 ft^3) without all the higher frequency overtones (distortion) that I once thought were just part of the movie. The upper bass (slam) capabilities are similarly impressive - Canon blasts (Master and Commander) hit you hard in the chest and machine gun fire (T2) has great impact.

But perhaps the most impressive thing about these subs is just how agile they sound. It doesn't matter what music I play - they sound amazingly detailed and super quick, no overhang at all. Bass guitar and drums sound as real as I've ever heard them. This is the "articulation" that I had read so much about in the reviews, and after experiencing it I could never go back to lesser quality bass. As a testament to just how good these sound, my wife initially wasn't too excited about more subwoofers - I think she imagined it would be like 4 or 8 eD drivers! Now she likes it when the floor shakes or the couch gives her a massage when we watch movies . She said the WOTW scene reminded her of a virtual reality exhibit at Universal Studios.

I deliberated for awhile whether to get an Epik Conquest or these Ultras, and I'm very happy with my decision. Besides having a significant output advantage when co-located, dual subs (properly placed apart) will give a much more uniform room response. I can now walk around my room and hear pretty much the same balanced sound that I could never hear with just one sub. And with the free shipping currently offered and 5% discount on two, the price difference ($3000 vs. $1900) is well worth it IMO.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the review Matthew... sounds like you make a great choice. :T


----------



## croseiv

Thanks for posting! I'm also running dual Ultras (PB13). I think this is an excellent package. I just couldn't bring myself to get the Conquest (mainly due appearance more than anything). The duals are a mind blowing experience. I like to think of them as my Conquest killer.:yes:


----------



## takumi

any pics mjbuoin and croseiv? please:bigsmile:


----------



## croseiv

takumi said:


> any pics mjbuoin and croseiv? please:bigsmile:


Sure! Mine are stacked. :T


----------



## croseiv

I would like to add that I originally had only one PB13-U for a year before getting the second one. It was a surprising improvement in overall impact and quality of bass going to duals. I guess this has to do with each sub having to work less as a pair to achieve SPL. So there's less distortion and much more punch. Granted one could play loud and well, but going to duals improved the clarity and dynamics by a huge factor. The 6dB increase in headroom really helps.:bigsmile:


----------



## takumi

croseiv said:


> Sure! Mine are stacked. :T


nice, whats the rest of your setup?


----------



## mjbuoni

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Here are a few pictures of the subs and my system:


----------



## croseiv

Nice! Our set ups are somewhat similar.


----------



## mjbuoni

Thanks! I have to say your Ultras look more intimidating stacked with the grills off ...What speakers and amps are you using in the rest of your system?


----------



## Warpdrv

Very nice Matt.... Now I understand why you sold your Revo's to me.... 

Those are beautiful looking subs..... I'm sure they sound spectacular.... Everyone really loves them and they likely have more output then one would need... Congrats...
SVS makes such beautiful products..... No question about it... 

Also, great working with you buddy...


----------



## mjbuoni

Thanks, Patrick! I had really wished to hear the Revos, given all the good things I read about them. But these last couple of months have been very busy with my job and a young baby, so I went with the SVS's instead. You'll have to tell me how the Revos sound - what enclosures are you planning to build for them?


----------



## Warpdrv

I'll be going all sealed... I still have to model those drivers, but with the TC-2000's I have been doing a touch better then Ilkka's 90l.... I'd say about 3.25^3.... I'll pop one of the Revo's in there to see how it does in that enclosure, I'm sure it will sound fantastic. 

I'll have way to many drivers now... 
3 - TC2K's
2 - 18" Maelstroms
1 - TC3K Ti cone
2 - Revo's

Got alot of testing to do, to see what ends up in my system 

Congrats on the new Ultra's, they looks so sweet with those metal grills, SVS just did that so right. 
It sure is alot less work clicking the Buy Button....  What was I thinking.... hehheheh


----------



## mjbuoni

Wow! You are really hardcore with all those subs. Sounds like fun building and testing, but also very time consuming to do it right. 

I'll have your subs sent out in the next few hours. Enjoy !


----------



## weeZ

Shock and awe!! 

Gotta love dual setups!


----------

